

TickTick enables you to put JSON in your bash scripts - kristopolous
https://github.com/kristopolous/TickTick

======
influx
Take a look at:

<https://github.com/benbernard/RecordStream>

"A set of programs for creating, manipulating, and outputing a stream of
Records, or JSON hashes. Inspired by Monad."

Very powerful and mature way to manipulate JSON records on the commandline to
slice and dice data :)

------
e1ven
This is really cool; I love to use Bash for a lot of simple scripts, but
having more complex data objects would be Very useful!

------
alextingle
Zsh pretty much does that, and has done for years and years.

------
tabula-rasa
yuck

~~~
canadaduane
What's not to like? This can be really helpful in many cases--especially when
merging command-line scripting and web services.

~~~
tabula-rasa
sure, whatever, but in bash? come on

